# freddo becco



## Yulan

Ciao a tutti,

Ho cercato l'origine dell'espressione "_Fa un freddo becco_", ma non ho trovato nulla.  

Qualcuno ne ha idea? 

Grazie ​


----------



## macforever

Forse questo sito ti aiuta.
http://www.qforum.it/showthread.php?t=2871&page=7


----------



## Yulan

*Grazie mille Mac! *

Quindi: *Becco* deriverebbe dal tedesco _bicke_, ossia _a punta_. Freddo becco starebbe, quindi, per freddo pungente (come una punta).

Un'eredità tramandata sino ai nostri giorni dai longobardi? 

Sarebbe interessante sapere come si dice "freddo pungente" in tedesco ...

_*Grazie Mac e buon fine settimana!
*_


----------



## infinite sadness

Il becco è anche un animale, quindi potrebbe benissimo trattarsi di una variante di "freddo cane".


----------



## Yulan

Ciao IS! 

Giusta osservazione! Non avevo pensato al "becco" come animale! E' il maschio della capra, giusto?

Ma perchè dire "freddo cane" e "freddo becco"? Intendo dire, perchè collegare il cane e il becco (nell'accezione "animalia") al freddo?

Ciao


----------



## infinite sadness

Questa è una domanda che si fanno in tanti, il fatto è che gli animali vengono sempre associati a qualcosa di negativo o di spiacevole.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Forse perché il freddo "morde", o "punge"


----------



## Yulan

> Forse perché il freddo "morde", o "punge"


 
Ed è vero, Stella! 
Tuttavia, anche l'ape "punge" e anche il cavallo "morde", però si dice "freddo cane" o "freddo becco" ...




> Questa è una domanda che si fanno in tanti, il fatto è che gli animali vengono sempre associati a qualcosa di negativo o di spiacevole.


 
IS, non sempre: allegro come un fringuello, scattante come un grillo, canterino come un usignolo ...
Ho controllato anche siti dove si accenna all'etimolodia dei "modi di dire" in italiano, ma non ho ancora trovato una spiegazione ...

Grazie a tutti e due


----------



## annapo

Secondo me "becco" è nel senso di cornuto, accezione rara e popolare per la parola "becco", prevalente nel centro del paese.
Dalle mie parti si direbbe fa un cacchio di freddo o fa una minchia di freddo, o fa un freddo del c_o o della m_a

In veneto ho sentito dire che *faceva un freddo dell'ostrega*. probabilmente è un modo di imprecare contro il freddo trasversale alle varie regioni.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Anna,

credo che l'accezione "becco" come la intendi tu si usi, per esempio quando si dice "la moglie lo fa becco", ma, in questo caso, credo di capire il perchè: il becco (maschio della capra) è cornuto; esiste anche un'altra spiegazione che ha origini ben più lontane: Giano (una divinità venerata al tempo degli antichi romani) aveva le corna e pare che, all'epoca, le corna venissero colloquialmente definite "becco" da qui "essere becco = essere cornuto".

Ma con il freddo credo abbia poco a che vedere .... anche da noi si dice "fa un freddo del cavolo", ma "freddo becco" lo ritrovo un po' in tutta Italia quindi, credo, deve avere un'origine di più ampia connotazione.

Grazie per l'apporto


----------



## annapo

Yulan said:


> Ciao Anna,
> 
> Ma con il freddo credo abbia poco a che vedere .... anche da noi si dice "fa un freddo del cavolo", ma "freddo becco" lo ritrovo un po' in tutta Italia quindi, credo, deve avere un'origine di più ampia connotazione.
> 
> Grazie per l'apporto


 
Ti sbagli: non è vero che si usi in tutta Italia. Ti assicuro che a sud non lo usa nessuno (da noi si usa cornuto) e molti probabilmente non ne consocono il significato. 
Io personalmente ho scoperto quel significato della parola "becco" a 15 anni, leggendo Carlo Cassola, che in _L'antagonista_ fa citare a un suo personaggio un detto_:"San Giminiano ha le belle campane, i mariti becchi e le mogli p_ane"_


----------



## Yulan

Ri-ciao Anna,

Capisco cosa intendi dire. 

Credo di non essermi spiegata così chiaramente come avrei dovuto: dicendo "un po' in tutta Italia" intendevo dire che lo diciamo in Lombardia, come in Piemonte, in Veneto come in Emilia Romagna ... volevo sottolineare che questa espressione ("fa un freddo becco") non è  legata ad un modo di dire locale per provincia, così come non lo è "un freddo cane".

Grazie mille!


----------



## infinite sadness

Ti sbagli: qui nel profondo sud becco=cornuto è usatissimo.


----------



## annapo

Sono anche io del profondo sud e non l'ho mai sentito usare da nessuno giù, in 18 anni di vita sociale. Si dice poco a Milano, dove ho vissuto per molti anni, né lo ho mai sentito a Torino.


----------



## annapo

Yulan said:


> Ri-ciao Anna,
> 
> Capisco cosa intendi dire.
> 
> Credo di non essermi spiegata così chiaramente come avrei dovuto: dicendo "un po' in tutta Italia" intendevo dire che lo diciamo in Lombardia, come in Piemonte, in Veneto come in Emilia Romagna ... volevo sottolineare che questa espressione ("fa un freddo becco") non è legata ad un modo di dire locale per provincia, così come non lo è "un freddo cane".
> 
> Grazie mille!


 
_Fa un freddo becco_ io dalle mie parti non l'ho mai sentito, ho sentito quelle due espressioni che ti ho indicato. In altre regioni d'Italia ho trovato modi diversi di definire il freddo con termini figuratamente offensivi. Mi pare che ci sia una tendenza comune a imprecare metaforicamente contro il freddo pungente, che si colora di diverse modalità a seconda della zona d'italia. Secondo me non è un caso, ma ovviamente è una mia opinione.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non mi riferivo a "freddo becco" che non si usa neanche qui, ma a becco nel significato di cornuto.


----------



## Yulan

Anna, 
grazie ... "oggi fa un freddo becco" me l'ha detto questa mattina un torinese! Sono comunque d'accordo con te: proabilmente i modi di dire vengono sentiti in una determinata regione, magari ripresi o ripetuti in altre da alcune persone, senza che, per questo, diventino effettivamente d'uso in tutta la regione!
La mia curiosità nasceva dal fatto che in pochi giorni un torinese, un milanese e una bergamasca abbiano usato l'espressione "fa un freddo becco!"


Per quanto riguarda l'uso di becco come cornuto, credo sia invece diffuso veramente in tutta Italia ...quanto meno si sente ovunque!


Grazie IS!

Ciao e buon week end a tutti e due ... nonostante questo ... freddo _glaciale _


----------



## infinite sadness

Grazie... anche se, per vero, qui non fa tanto freddo.


----------



## Yulan

Che fortuna, IS! Che invidia provo per la tua splendida Sicilia!


----------



## catrafuse

La spiegazione di Annapo è perfetta! La parola "becco" non funge da  metafora per  "freddo pungente", piuttosto   si deve considerare  come un insulto lanciato contro il freddo ( si potrebbe dire anche freddo bastardo o fredddo porco! ).


----------



## ursu-lab

Yulan said:


> Ri-ciao Anna,
> 
> Capisco cosa intendi dire.
> 
> Credo di non essermi spiegata così chiaramente come avrei dovuto: dicendo "un po' in tutta Italia" intendevo dire che lo diciamo in Lombardia, come in Piemonte, in Veneto come in Emilia Romagna ... volevo sottolineare che questa espressione ("fa un freddo becco") non è  legata ad un modo di dire locale per provincia,  così come non lo è "un freddo cane".
> 
> Grazie mille!



Mi dispiace contraddirti, ma in Emilia "freddo becco" non si usa. Anzi, è la prima volta che lo vedo e non l'ho mai sentito prima d'ora. Quindi ne deduco che sia un'espressione senz'altro locale e probabilmente piuttosto limitata.

"Freddo cane" è sicuramente "standard". Si dice "fa un freddo della Madonna" e un'altra espressione simile e molto frequente dalle mie parti è "freddo boia" (oltre ad altre meno "raffinate" ). Ma "freddo becco" proprio no...

Anch'io in genere associo "becco" a "cornuto" (e viene da "becco" col significato di *"caprone" cioè "con le corna"*), anche se è vero che "becco" non è certo la parola più usata e che probabilmente si è diffusa a livello nazionale con questo significato grazie al cinema e alla letteratura, come "mortacci" e migliaia di altre parole.


----------



## francisgranada

Per quanto riguarda  il "freddo cane", si usa anche nella mia lingua madre, e da qualche parte (non mi ricordo più dove) ho letto la seguente spiegazione:

Il _freddo cane_ significherebbe un freddo "del cane" o "per il cane", nel senso che solo il cane lo riesce a sopportare. Cioè fa un tempo adatto per i cani (cavalli, capre ..) ma non per gli esseri umani.  

Questo ci spiegherrebe anche il "freddo del cavallo", forse anche quello "becco" (se si tratti d'animale).

In tutti i casi si tratta di animali domestici, che tipicamente vivenano  e dormivano fuori (non nella stanza riscaldata), quindi sopportavano bene il  freddo. 

Per curiosità, da noi c'è (o c'era, oggi non si sente tanto) anche il freddo _"di urlo del lupo"_ (non riesco a tradurrlo precisamente ). Questo si dice quando è estremamente freddo, e nel passato si sentivano urlare i lupi, che spinti dal freddo e fame si avvicinarono anche ai luoghi abitati dalla gente.

(non è una spiegazione "ufficiale" ovviamente, ma la trovo assai logica)


----------



## infinite sadness

Io ho solo sentito dire "tempo da lupi", credo sia un'espressione abbastanza comune in italiano.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Io ho solo sentito dire "tempo da lupi", credo sia un'espressione abbastanza comune in italiano.



Una volta poteva essere una gradazione rispetto a _freddo cane ...

_Qui c'è anche un modo di dire, che in italiano (tradotto dall'ungh.) sarebbe cca: _"Nemmeno il cane lo farei/lascerei uscire__"_. Questo si dice proprio quando fa un tempo molto freddo o cattivo in genere. 

Esiste un modo di dire simile nell'italiano?


----------



## Yulan

ursu-lab said:


> Mi dispiace contraddirti, ma in Emilia "freddo becco" non si usa. Anzi, è la prima volta che lo vedo e non l'ho mai sentito prima d'ora. Quindi ne deduco che sia un'espressione senz'altro locale e probabilmente piuttosto limitata.
> 
> "Freddo cane" è sicuramente "standard". Si dice "fa un freddo della Madonna" e un'altra espressione simile e molto frequente dalle mie parti è "freddo boia" (oltre ad altre meno "raffinate" ). Ma "freddo becco" proprio no...
> 
> Anch'io in genere associo "becco" a "cornuto" (e viene da "becco" col significato di *"caprone" cioè "con le corna"*), anche se è vero che "becco" non è certo la parola più usata e che probabilmente si è diffusa a livello nazionale con questo significato grazie al cinema e alla letteratura, come "mortacci" e migliaia di altre parole.


 

Ciao Ursu!
Come va?

Grazie per il tuo contributo! Sì, forse avrei dovuto scindere l'Emilia dalla Romagna ... perchè il "freddo becco" l'ha avvertito una persona di Riccione proprio la settimana scorsa ... me ne parlava al telefono. 

Credo che, tutto sommato, la diffusione di questa espressione non si debba attribuire a regioni specifiche. Come dicevo in un post precedente: probabilmente i modi di dire vengono sentiti in una determinata regione, magari ripresi o ripetuti in altre da alcune persone, senza che, per questo, diventino effettivamente d'uso in tutta la regione!

Ciao 



francisgranada said:


> Per quanto riguarda il "freddo cane", si usa anche nella mia lingua madre, e da qualche parte (non mi ricordo più dove) ho letto la seguente spiegazione:
> 
> Il _freddo cane_ significherebbe un freddo "del cane" o "per il cane", nel senso che solo il cane lo riesce a sopportare. Cioè fa un tempo adatto per i cani (cavalli, capre ..) ma non per gli esseri umani.
> 
> Questo ci spiegherrebe anche il "freddo del cavallo", forse anche quello "becco" (se si tratti d'animale).
> 
> In tutti i casi si tratta di animali domestici, che tipicamente vivenano e dormivano fuori (non nella stanza riscaldata), quindi sopportavano bene il freddo.
> 
> Per curiosità, da noi c'è (o c'era, oggi non si sente tanto) anche il freddo _"di urlo del lupo"_ (non riesco a tradurrlo precisamente ). Questo si dice quando è estremamente freddo, e nel passato si sentivano urlare i lupi, che spinti dal freddo e fame si avvicinarono anche ai luoghi abitati dalla gente.
> 
> (non è una spiegazione "ufficiale" ovviamente, ma la trovo assai logica)


 

Ciao Francis!

Grazie mille per il tuo intervento.

Mi sembra una spiegazione oggettivamente convincente. Forse il detto "freddo becco" è nato proprio in regioni dove fa/faceva particolarmente freddo e si allevano/allevano capre/becchi: chissà, forse, per qualche motivo, il becco se ne sta/stava fuori dagli ovili nonostante il freddo più intenso! 

Peraltro l'espressione _"un freddo che fa ululare i lupi"_ non mi è nuova. Ho letto un libro sulla Siberia che parlava proprio di questo avvenimento: in tempi passati_ "quando faceva freddo, ma così freddo che i lupi non trovano nulla con cui cibarsi, si avvicinano agli sporadici villaggi in cerca di qualcosa da mangiare e ululano, lamentandosi per la fame",_ pare che la gente del posto dicesse: "_fa talmente freddo che si sentono ululare i lupi"_ (intendendo appunto dire che il freddo tanto intenso aveva spinto i lupi, che non trovano cibo, a scendere talmente vicini alla case che si sentono ululare) ... da qui forse il detto a cui accenni anche tu. 

Grazie


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Il mio amico Gianni diceva "un freddo pistola". Ma non saprò mai il perché.
GS


----------



## francisgranada

Guardando fuori dalla finestra direi che qui adesso fa proprio "freddo cane" . (Non ancora quello quando ululano i lupi ... )

A questo proposito voglio chiedervi se si possa dire "freddo da matti" o un "freddo pazzo", oppure una tale construzione non andrebbe troppo bene ?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Francis.
Direi che i tuoi due "freddi" vadano molto bene.
Ci sono molti "freddi" anche a seconda delle regioni:
freddo bestia
freddo bestiale
freddo cane
freddo buzarone (Romagna)
freddo che balla la volpe (Emilia)
freddo che taglia la faccia
freddo che piange Dio
freddo da briganti
Per non dire dei freddi "religiosi", come potete immaginare.
Saluti.
GS


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie Giorgio,

(quest'ultima mia domanda forse appartiene piuttosto al tema del thread sui "pazzi" e "matti"... )

Infine, poi oltre le frasi comuni, uno può usare anche la sua propria fantasia (ovviamente), come mi pare anche nel caso di "un freddo pistola"... Forse si tratta di qualche sperienza dalla guerra, cioè faceva talmente freddo che neanche la pistola "voleva" sparare  ...


----------



## ursu-lab

Non è detto, un "pistola" è anche un pirla/stupido. 
In questo caso, per esempio, la guerra non c'entra niente, è più probabile che abbia lo stesso senso di "pistolino"  .


----------

